# Pamācības >  Kā kompilēt priekš PIC ar SourceBoost!

## Vinchi

Sveiki!

Zinu ka sākumā paiet diezgan ilgs laiks kamēr atfiško kā kompilēt kur ko iestādīt un spiest. Tāpēc šet būs neliela pamācība kā kompilēt ar SoourceBoost.

Pirmais kas ir nepieciešams novilkt no interneta pašu kompilatoru. Ko var izdarīt aficiālajā mājas lapā http://www.sourceboost.com. Vai vienkārši šeit uzreiz pa tiešo klikšķinot uz linku: SourceBoost Software Package V6.60



Kad softs iz novilts, jāsāk ir ar jauna projekta izveidi.



Izveidojam jaunu mapi kurā tiks glabāti visi projektam nepieciešamie faili un spiežam Open.



Ja gadījumā sānā neparādās "Workspace" tad spiežam uz bildē atzīmēto ikonu.


Tālāk vajag uzklikšķināt uz failu ar paplašinājumu C iekš Workspace un lai notestētu var iekopēt jau gatavu source kurš mirkšķina LEDus.



```
#include <system.h> 
#pragma CLOCK_FREQ 4000000 

//DECLARE PORT 
char _PORTA@0x05 ; 
char _PORTB@0x06 ; 
char _PORTC@0x07 ; 
char _PORTD@0x08 ; 
char _PORTE@0x09 ; 

//DECLARE TRIS 
char _TRISA@0x85 ; 
char _TRISB@0x86 ; 
char _TRISC@0x87 ; 
char _TRISD@0x88 ; 
char _TRISE@0x89 ; 

char _ADCON1@0x9f ; 
char _STATUS@0x03 ; 

void main (void) 
{ 

  set_bit (_STATUS, RP0) ; 
  _ADCON1 = 0x06 ;           // SWITCH OFF ADC 
  _TRISA = 0 ;                  // DECLARE ALL AS OUTPUT 
  _TRISB = 0 ; 
  _TRISC = 0 ; 
  _TRISD = 0 ; 
  _TRISE = 0 ; 

  clear_bit (_STATUS, RP0) ; 

  _PORTA = 0 ;                 //SWITCH OFF ALL OUTPUTS 
  _PORTB = 0 ; 
  _PORTC = 0 ; 
  _PORTD = 0 ; 
  _PORTE = 0 ; 




  while (1) 
  { 

     porta = 101010b; 
     portb = 10101010b; 
     portc = 10101010b; 
     portd = 10101010b; 
     porte = 10101010b; 
     delay_ms(10); 
     porta = 010101b; 
     portb = 01010101b; 
     portc = 01010101b; 
     portd = 01010101b; 
     porte = 01010101b; 
     delay_ms(10); 

  } 
}
```

 Svarīgi ir iestādīt dažus parametrus setingos:


Toolsuite var iestādīt vienu no vairākām programmēšanas valodām.
Target obligāti jāiestāda mikrokontrolera tips priekš kāda tiks kompilēts.
Clock Rate frekvence hercos.

Tālāk jau var spiest F7 un nokompilēt C failu. Parasti tiek izveidoti divi faili. HEX un ASM. HEX fails jau ir gatavs ko var rakstīt iekš mikrokontrolera.

Lai nebūtu jādedzina source iekš mikrokontrolera lai parbaudītu aptuveni kā darbojas var izmantot iekš Source Boost gatvos pluginus.

Plugins > Led Block
Lai palaistu simulāciju jāspiež uz ikonu ar sarkano vaboli un pēc tam F5.

Tagad laikam tām gaismas diodēm virtuālām vajadzētu mirgot.  :: 


Dažiem varbūt šis liksies bērnišķigs raksts bet ceru ka kādam noderēs pirmajos soļos uz PIC apgūšanu.

----------


## Neatkarīgais

man tas varetu noderet tad kad man kkur tos pic'us savajadzesies, bet pagaidām galīgi nerausta

----------


## darvins

Pagaidām pustumsha bilde par to. Bet lasot, jūtu progresu sevī, vismaz man tā šķiet   ::  
Par lampiņām skaidrs, skaistas.

Bet kautko praktiskāku arī var ar to sakompilēt. Nu tādu, iedzīvei svarīgāku.     ::  
Varbūt var kādus piemērus minēt.

----------


## Vinchi

Šis ir tikai tāds iesākums, LEDus parasti izmanto lai saprastu kas uz portiem darās.

Uztaisīt var jebko uz mikrokontrolleru.

----------


## darvins

Vai ir vērts mācīties kompilēt? 
Un cik ilgā laikā to var apgūt?

----------


## Vinchi

Domāju ka pēc šīs pamācības nekādām problēmām nevajadzētu rasties un 20 min laikā izdarīsi to kas rakstīts pamācībā.

Vai ir vērt? Ja tev nav mērķis kaut ko uztaisīt tad nav vērts ķerties klāt šim.

Nedaudz palabojot vieniniekus un nulītes vari uztaisīt vadību soļu dzinējam  ::

----------


## timmijss

A ir kāda proga uz kuras var virtuali notestet kodu un redzet ka tas darbojas. Ka taja Source Boost ar tiem pluginiem.?

----------

